# qx60(2015) OR pathfinder(2018)



## alihassan (Jun 11, 2018)

JUST TIRED OF DRIVING SEDAN AND POOLING SO PLANNING FOR SOME HIGH RIDE ANY SUGGESTIONS FOR 2015 QX60 WITH 31K MILES OR 2018 NISSAN PATHFINDER WITH 7K MILES ?


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

If I had to choose, Nissan. Stay away from ubering in luxury cars.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/infi...eeds-to-be-replaced-what-would-you-do.305165/


----------



## alihassan (Jun 11, 2018)

and what about rides on lyft lux or lyft lux xl is there a demand for that or black suv only meant for uber?because if i go for nissan pathfinder it only give me x and xl right?


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Where’s your market?


----------



## alihassan (Jun 11, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Where's your market?


its new york city


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Post in NYE forum if black/lux is worth the expense in your market. In 9/10 markets its better to get the cheapest and most reliable car to only do uber x. Have a feasible plan together before you spend your money.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

I wouldn’t touch either of those, not even with a 10-foot pole. CVT transmissions are the evil.


----------



## PlanoGuber (Feb 14, 2019)

I had a QX60 rental car the other week when I was visiting client sites. The engine was so damn loud for a "luxury car"... 

If it was between a Pathfinder and QX60 and the Pathfinder didn't have the vroom vroom sound all Infiniti vehicles have to make... I'd definitely prefer the Pathfinder.

They're both Nissans, so in my mind they're both hunks of $hit. Make sure they're properly depreciated.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Best bet is a toyota highlander or the lexus version. 

Rules of thumb: Honda is the worlds largest manufacturer of engines

Toyota is the worlds largest manufacturer of transmissions

Nissan is a partner to chrysler for transmissions. Both round out lowest in quality for the japanese and American big 3.


----------



## warsaw (Apr 8, 2017)

alihassan said:


> JUST TIRED OF DRIVING SEDAN AND POOLING SO PLANNING FOR SOME HIGH RIDE ANY SUGGESTIONS FOR 2015 QX60 WITH 31K MILES OR 2018 NISSAN PATHFINDER WITH 7K MILES ?


Get a BMW X5 with the extra seats, but don't buy it new, otherwise you'll lose a small fortune!


----------



## alihassan (Jun 11, 2018)

PlanoGuber said:


> I had a QX60 rental car the other week when I was visiting client sites. The engine was so damn loud for a "luxury car"...
> 
> If it was between a Pathfinder and QX60 and the Pathfinder didn't have the vroom vroom sound all Infiniti vehicles have to make... I'd definitely prefer the Pathfinder.
> 
> They're both Nissans, so in my mind they're both hunks of $hit. Make sure they're properly depreciated.


so in other words stay away from them?actually i come from connecticut to new york city for uber because i am student and only do weekends.so looking for some suv or xl to stay and sleep in


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Student buying a 25K+ SUV to drive Uber and to sleep in? Things sure are interesting in the good old NYC...


----------



## PlanoGuber (Feb 14, 2019)

alihassan said:


> so in other words stay away from them?actually i come from connecticut to new york city for uber because i am student and only do weekends.so looking for some suv or xl to stay and sleep in


If you're just looking to drive XL, why don't you get something cheap with decent gas mileage? You can get a recent model used Ford Transit Connect for $13-15k, maybe less if you're a hard ass about negotiating. They get almost 30mpg and qualify for XL but have high enough gas mileage you wouldn't lose your shirt driving it on X.

As for sleeping in it... Sure, but please don't be one of those Ubers that smell like $hit inside. Pleasant odor free + a touch of febreeze should be as much smell as your mobile weekend apartment is allowed to have.


----------

